# Is Bio oil safe in pregnancy?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi
Iv seen bio oil advertised to help combat stretch marks etc and just wondered if its safe as it contains vitamin a which i know we are suppose to avoid? Any ideas?
thanks stacy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I think it has been made for this type of thing and should be safe if says on the box.  Vitamin A in high amounts is not a good idea if ingested so i shouldnt worry too much as it will be minimal in this preparation.  I am not sure how effective it is though, if you have got the skin to stretch thats good, but if you havent i dont think there is much you can do anyway.

Jan


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi 
Thanks for the advice! I will try anything!!!!!!
stacy


----------

